# Best sprinkler option for hillside



## mattw10517 (Oct 22, 2017)

Trying to help a family member on how to irrigate their backyard which is a roughly 50 feet slope (fairly steep). No irrigation in place so I'm looking at big box store sprinklers.

Would a standard oscillating sprinkler be best to ensure relatively even coverage all the way down the slope? Or is there a better option?


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

You'll have to use spray heads with check-valves, if you go that route.

If it's really steep, how about sub-surface drip emitter tubing...

https://www.rainbird.com/products/sub-surface-drip-emitter-tubing

How steep a slope are we talking here? Does the water supply come from the bottom of the hill or the top? In other words, are you forcing water uphill or is it flowing downhill from the source? It will be very hard to force water to the top of a steep 50 foot slope.

Frankly, I'd avoid the issue via landscape design: install a retaining walls to create two ot three flat levels. Easier to irrigate and maintain, plus a more pleasant place to hang out.


----------



## mattw10517 (Oct 22, 2017)

Water supply is at the top of the hill. Slope is fairly steep - retaining walls and built in irrigation would be great but aren't cost effective at this time. Only interested in big box store sprinklers or DIY irrigation using spikes.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Do yourself a favor and buy sprinkler heads with check valves. I had irrigation installed when we purchased this house, and they didn't use check valve sprinklers. I just replaced 1 of them this week and it makes all the difference. No more water leaking out and next time that zone comes on, it's not fighting air the first minute or two.

You waste water otherwise.

sprinklerwarehouse is a great place to purchase.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

On a steep slope, you'll want something that doesn't put out a whole lot of water fast.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Agree with others, you want to use nozzles in either rotors or popups that don't lay down a lot of water. For a 50' steep slope I'd look at Hunter MP rotators.

Use popups with check valves as others have advised.
https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/brands/rain-bird/spray-bodies/rain-bird-sprinkler-spray-body-1804-sam

For a 50' area, break it up into 25' square areas..
Use Hunter 30' MP Rotators (the actual throw is closer to 25' - don't believe the sell-sheets)

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/brands/hunter/spray-nozzles/hunter-sprinkler-rotator-nozzle-mp300090

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/brands/hunter/spray-nozzles/hunter-sprinkler-rotator-nozzle-mp3000360

For a timer, I'd suggest Hunter Pro-C because that's what I'm familiar with. Whatever you get, make sure it has multiple start times. Program 3 start times on your watering days with the zones set up for 1/3 of that zone's total watering time as the run time for the zone. This will allow cycle/soak without increasing the actual elapsed time to get all the water on the ground. Each zone runs for 1/3 of its total run time and then soaks while all the other zones run. The 3 start times will make this all happen 3 times on your watering days.

Why only big box store stuff? I'm not sure that will accomplish what you're trying to do.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I have a relatively steep slope (20-30' at 20%) that I have irrigation in. One thing I had done is run the sprinklers in the middle of the slope with check valves, and nothing at the bottom. As water migrates in the soil, or runs off the surface it will run downhill, so I water the top heavier than the bottom knowing this.

With the sprinklers in the middle they reach the bottom of the hill, but don't have overlap from another sprinkler at the bottom, so in theory they get 1/2 the water. I water 1/2" at the top, so in theory I get 1/4" at the bottom, but they both look consistent in color and growth.


----------

